# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Fear of webcams and more.

## Caelix3

When I was younger I went on a adult chatroom. Being naive I accepted this dude's Webcam invite. He was fully naked with his private parts showing. It scared me half to death, and ever since then I've been scared of going on webcam. What phobia would that be called? 

I've also been scared of men since I was younger, I don't know why. 

I also have a fear of talking on the phone. Not sure what that would be called either. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

Hey there. Looking on the Internet Webcam phobia seems to just be being called "Webcam Phobia". Im sorry to hear about the experience you had when younger. It sounds horrible. 

Although I cannot relate to the first two anxieties, I have suffered from a fear of talking on the phone. To some degree I am still nervous when talking on the phone, although that has lessened somewhat. I still have problems leaving messages on answer phones or leaving voicemails though. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I never had a bad experience with a webcam, but I am afraid of them. I have about 8 layers of black tape over mine. Even though it is off, I still worry that somehow, someone can see me. The tape makes me feel much better.

----------


## L

I found exposure to help with webcam. I used to use the chat here when it was more active. I started with just cam then went to voice. It was difficult and it would be if I did it now. The phone for me is a nightmare. I don't answer private or unknown numbers, they can leave message. My heart skips a beat whenever it rings at work....I just get on with it but I really hate it.

----------


## Total Eclipse

As Otheside said "webcam phobia" seems to be what it's called. I'm sorry you had that experience  ::(:  I didn't have any bad experiences altho still have a phobia the cam on my laptop will "mistakenly" turn on -- so I tape the cam area and disabled the drivers.

I think people with social and general anxiety are prone to phobias such as you listed. 

I hope they ease in time.  :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

> As Otheside said "webcam phobia" seems to be what it's called. I'm sorry you had that experience  I didn't have any bad experiences altho still have a phobia the cam on my laptop will "mistakenly" turn on -- so I tape the cam area and disabled the drivers.
> 
> I think people with social and general anxiety are prone to phobias such as you listed. 
> 
> I hope they ease in time.



Not meaning to worry you but you done a virus scan on that laptop? Just there are viruses out there that do turn your Webcam on. If haven't Id suggest running one. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Not meaning to worry you but you done a virus scan on that laptop? Just there are viruses out there that do turn your Webcam on. If haven't Id suggest running one. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



The fear is irrational. I've never had it "turn on" and know with how security driven I am, there wouldn't be one. I just fear I mistakingly launch cam on skype or etc  ::

----------


## Otherside

> The fear is irrational. I've never had it "turn on" and know with how security driven I am, there wouldn't be one. I just fear I mistakingly launch cam on skype or etc



Ah okay, no worries.  ::):  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> The fear is irrational. I've never had it "turn on" and know with how security driven I am, there wouldn't be one. I just fear I mistakingly launch cam on skype or etc



Otherside is right, the cam can be turned on without the light going on or even with the drivers turned off, tape is the only way to make sure.

----------


## Lunaire

I have seen a few different models of all-in-one computers come out recently that contain a built-in integrated webcam cover.

This must be a fear that a good number of people have to make such an inclusion.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

All phobias are there to be beaten. Maybe find a trusted friend or family member and use the web cam with them. To show you it is not all bad. Those rooms you went into used to be around a lot years ago. Ended up in one once and a person typed ' looking to cyber type 13456782 on screen '. I had no idea what that even meant at the time. Somebody explained it all to me and I never went near those sort of rooms again. I guess we all have to learn from our mistakes. Some of those mistakes might bring about new fears. The longer you leave the fear untreated the worse it will become. Not all men are bad. Not all men are perverts with web cams. That was just a chance happening. One that will never happen again. Because you have learned from that mistake. Find a trusted friend and use that web cam of yours. See that it is not something to fear if used in the right way.

----------

